# Pregnancy Wheel by Guelph University



## JFNM miniatures (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 
I just found this really good tool for owners of pregnant mares... 





__





Equine Guelph Pregnancy Wheel







www.equineguelph.ca





All you have to do is enter your mare's breeding date, and then you can see your foal's development, as well as key points to be aware of, and care tips for the mare. 
It also describes milestones your foal will have reached. The only thing is that it's made for bigger horses, so the weight and size approximation of your foal won't be good. Imaging a miniature horse the size of a calf as it says on the 10 month of pregnancy !

Otherwise, I just really like the concept and thought to share it with all of you as this is a great educational tool!

See you all,


----------

